

Key elements for costing out a private cloud computing platform - ManuJ
http://answers.getapp.com/ViewQuestion.aspx?action=rateAnswer&questionId=1193&answerId=1195&rating=1

======
chrisbolt
Why am I being redirected to a login page?

------
ManuJ
sorry the URL was not the right one. Here is the correct one
[http://answers.getapp.com/What-key-elements-costing-
private-...](http://answers.getapp.com/What-key-elements-costing-private-
cloud-computing-platform-q1193.aspx)

